# "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you date



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Poll I of my two-part series inspired by Dudleyville's poll about interracial dating.

Here's the background:

In the U.S./Canada, and to a small extent in some other countries, there is a racial hierarchy in dating:

Black
White
Asian

(This ladder is a sociological construct and has nothing to do with genetics)

Women prefer to date at the same level or go up, while men prefer to date at the same level or go down.

In highly multiracial areas of the U.S., this leaves "Black" women and "Asian" men at a dating disadvantage.

I'd like to see what the members of our board are like in terms of racial preferences: Sure you may be okay with dating other races, but if you are a man, would you be willing to date "up" on racial dating ladder?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, I've dated / had a fling with a half-black chick. Her mom's white and dad's black. I'm generally not that attracted to dark skin though, and physical attraction is at least somewhat important to me.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

What do you consider dark skin? Anyone black? I'd say I'm Beyonce's complexion, is that too dark for you? I'm just trying to get an understanding.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

I'll date anyone as long as there's a connection; race is irrelevant.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Yeah, I couldn't imagine saying I'm not attracted to a certain kind of skin color. Skin color is one thing, but what the person looks like is another. You can have any skin color and be attractive. I know to each his own and all that b.s., but some people's logic doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> Yeah, I couldn't imagine saying I'm not attracted to a certain kind of skin color. Skin color is one thing, but what the person looks like is another. You can have any skin color and be attractive. I know to each his own and all that b.s., but some people's logic doesn't make any sense to me.


i've learned to accept it, i mean some people only date blonds or people with green eyes, so I guess it's the same kind of thing when some people only date Asians/Whites/Blacks, as long as it's purely a physical attraction issue, and not due to a racist / racialist belief.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> What do you consider dark skin? Anyone black? I'd say I'm Beyonce's complexion, is that too dark for you? I'm just trying to get an understanding.


well, it's not as if I walk around with color swatches to determine who I'm attracted to. But, in general, the darker the skin, the less physical attraction I have.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Alright smartarse, what I meant was are you turned off by black women in general...or is it just that you prefer lighter skinned black women.
You just said the darker the skin, the less attracted you are. Ok. Thankyou for answering my question.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm not a guy, but, yeah, I would definitely date a black woman.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I sure would.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I usually stay positive here but this "poll" strikes me patently racist. Who gives a rats as* what color, tone or culture someone is? We all have personal preferences. But, to make anyone seem less desirable because you want to categorize them really rubs me the wrong way. I hope in the future you'll be as considerate to others as you would like them to be to you. 

EDIT: Removed reference to fellow board member.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I usually stay positive here but this "poll" strikes me patently racist. Who gives a rats as* what color, tone or culture someone is? We all have personal preferences. But, to make anyone seem less desirable because you want to categorize them really rubs me the wrong way. I hope in the future you'll be as considerate to others as you would like them to be to you. You're lucky Strange Religion didn't light you up like a cheap firecracker.


There is absolutely nothing 'racist' about this poll. It asks whether white and asian guys would consider dating black chicks. Nothing more! If you think refusing to date someone because of their race is 'racist', then aren't you saying that a poll that asks 'are you racist' is racist?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

And BTW, I generally don't consider dating black girls. It's not a skin color thing, it's a culture thing. And of course, there are exceptions.

Bring on the accusations of racism.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



FairleighCalm said:


> I usually stay positive here but this "poll" strikes me patently racist. Who gives a rats as* what color, tone or culture someone is? We all have personal preferences. But, to make anyone seem less desirable because you want to categorize them really rubs me the wrong way. I hope in the future you'll be as considerate to others as you would like them to be to you. You're lucky Strange Religion didn't light you up like a cheap firecracker.


Don't shoot the messenger: Stating that society has a racist dating ladder doesn't mean I approve of it. In fact I don't, since I do not believe that races exist except as sociologically defined by our society. Someone is Black because the people around her say she is, not because there is a "Black" gene.



person86 said:


> And BTW, I generally don't consider dating black girls. It's not a skin color thing, it's a culture thing. And of course, there are exceptions.
> 
> Bring on the accusations of racism.


Would you date someone of dark skin who was not into stereotypical African-American culture?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



vicente said:


> Would you date someone of dark skin who was not into stereotypical African-American culture?


Sure. I tend to find white girls sexier... because I'm white I guess. But sure.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> I usually stay positive here but this "poll" strikes me patently racist. Who gives a rats as* what color, tone or culture someone is? We all have personal preferences. But, to make anyone seem less desirable because you want to categorize them really rubs me the wrong way. I hope in the future you'll be as considerate to others as you would like them to be to you. You're lucky Strange Religion didn't light you up like a cheap firecracker.


It's more annoying than anything, but it's not the thread maker's fault. It's just society in general and another reason why I have hatred towards people.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Vicente when you say stereotypical African American culture, are you talking about those types of Black women who are always talking extremely loud and acting very ghetto ?


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, I would!

RE: "Is this poll racist?" 
There is a difference between something that is racist versus something that has a racist impact. This poll is not racist but I can why some would be bothered by it.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

To me, "I wouldn't date a black woman" is at least 'kinda' racist.
Things like personal taste in appearance, demographic location, cultural interest, may make it much less likely to date someone of whatever "race", but there's a big difference between "I would never" and "it's really unlikely".


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Mayflower 2000 what about a Black woman who says she would never date a Whiteboy, would you also see that as racist ? And if not than why the double standards ?


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Dudleyville said:


> Mayflower 2000 what about a Black woman who says she would never date a Whiteboy, would you also see that as racist ? And if not than why the double standards ?


It's the same :stu 
Whether it's 'racist' depends on how you want to define racism. These days the slightest mention of racial differences, no matter how factual, tends to be labelled 'racist'... so yeah I guess it is racist, in the modern cultural definition, to specifically prohibit oneself from the possibility of dating someone because they are a particular 'race'.
Though when some people say "never", they really mean "it's extremely unlikely to happen". Which is different.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Dudleyville said:


> Vicente when you say stereotypical African American culture, are you talking about those types of Black women who are always talking extremely loud and acting very ghetto?


lol, that had such a generic white guy tone to it. 
Is it possible the African-Americans you just described also listen to what they call "Rap music" and maybe they even "Bump n Grind" to the "Dope Beat" while they "Holla" at their "Boyz" ???



FairleighCalm said:


> I usually stay positive here but this "poll" strikes me patently racist. Who gives a rats as* what color, tone or culture someone is? We all have personal preferences. But, to make anyone seem less desirable because you want to categorize them really rubs me the wrong way. I hope in the future you'll be as considerate to others as you would like them to be to you. You're lucky Strange Religion didn't light you up like a cheap fire*cracker* .


OMG FairLeigh is racist!!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Shuddup and answer the question! :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*



justlistening said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see what the members of our board are like in terms of racial preferences
> ...


Edit: Actually it would be considered prejudice. 
"Prejudice is a faulty and inflexible generalization precisely because it's purely arbitrary, not subject to change, and usually develops PRIOR to any actual real contact with the object of the prejudice. It's the same as passing judgment on someone BEFORE you've ever met them (aka: a "prejudgment" if you will). It's also NOT an emotion, but more of an intellectual position taken irregardless of how much objective information is available to a person. What makes it close to being a habit is that the person thinks their intellectual position is well-thought out, and it serves as a core in all their intellectual thinking."

"Discrimination", on the other hand, refers to an unfavorable action, behavior, outcome, or treatment. The distinction is simple: prejudice is a thought or attitude; discrimination is the expression of that thought or attitude.

I don't have that mentality and I'm glad. I think people should be judged individually, not by their race. I'm also glad my family doesn't have that mentality. They would welcome anyone with open arms.

...and I'm especially glad I'm black if my skin color is a natural repellent for narrow-minded morons.

I'm not even mad while I'm typing this in case it comes off that way, I'm just expressing how I feel.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Whoa. I personally have never considered dating dark-skinned people regardless of how black or not black their individual culture is. Am I racist? 

I also wouldn't date a Muslim or a troll-looking person. What does that make me?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

A troll-looking person? Hahahaha


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> Shuddup and answer the question! :b


While I've never dated a black girl in the past, I wouldnt rule it out if we clicked. I have no problem dating any color, my parents are two different colors so I'm a mixy myself. im pretty light tho. there are certain physical traits I like more than others, however, skin tone is not one of of those traits.

So strange, my beyonce colored friend, how YOU doing? we should like go out sometime and draw crowds and piss off people with our contrasting skin

whatdya say? *scratch*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

HAHA let's do it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I was hit on by a black girl (mixed) In the dorms once but, I have never meet a black girl with even somewhat similar interests as I have. Although I admit the township I grew up was about 1% black and our high school had under 1% black, so the chances of meeting someone who was black was slim.

It's kind of funny and maybe it is just my piticular situation, but I have never met a middle/uppermiddle class black girl. I have met rich and middle class black men even though this situation is statistically backwards as middle class black women are more common then middle class black men.

I work at a movie theater though and a lot of people bring dates there. Over the last year I'd say I have been seeing more interracial relationships, maybe out of 5 black males with white females I'll see one one white guy with a black women. Although in years past I'd very rarely saw a white guy with a black girl, which to me seems like a dramatic increase almost, but regardless in a night (and I only work weekends) I'll only see maybe 4 or 5 interracial relationships, regardless of race, out of literally hundreds of couples a nite.

Anyway back to the topic. I think it is somewhat weird to see the raise of white male and black female relationships, primarily because whenever the subject gets brought up someone brings up slavery, IDK, I just hope this is one of signs that we are getting over the whole slavery issue like most other people have done 

Sure I'd date I black women but dude they only make up 12% of the female population so chances of that happening aren't good.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> HAHA let's do it. Sounds like fun.


And to make things more dramatic you wear a white shirt and ill wear a black shirt. the intense contrasting might send people into seizures.

if we really were dating i think you and i would be one of those couples that allways argue but overall have a healthy relationship. that just popped into my head for some reason :lol


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

R said:


> they only make up 12% of the female population so chances of that happening aren't good.


Yep. There's only a handful of black women where I live. I have to drive many miles away before I have a good chance of really seeing any. Since I've always lived in a predominately white area, that's most likely had a huge impact on what I find attractive.

People can't choose who they're attracted to. Some like dark meat, some like white, some like both. 

I'm not completely shallow though. Personality always trumps physical appearance.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

so then i take it the Asexuals = vegetarians?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> so then i take it the Asexuals = vegetarians?


Touche. It's amazing how simple it all is.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

I have only approached one Black woman in my entire life back in 2004 and she told me she only dates Black men. I have never again tried to approach another Sista.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> so then i take it the Asexuals = vegetarians?


Then it is a good thing I like meat :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Dudleyville said:


> I have only approached one Black woman in my entire life back in 2004 and she told me she only dates Black men. I have never again tried to approach another Sista.


Don't judge all of us based on one person. I always disliked the word "sista" anyway, but that's another story...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Your Lover Scrub Ducky said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":df12c]HAHA let's do it. Sounds like fun.


And to make things more dramatic you wear a white shirt and ill wear a black shirt. the intense contrasting might send people into seizures.

if we really were dating i think you and i would be one of those couples that allways argue but overall have a healthy relationship. that just popped into my head for some reason :lol[/quote:df12c]

:lol One thing at a time Ducky, their puny brains can't handle it.

I don't think we'd always argue, unless you provoked it.  I'm not the argumentative type.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

If someone would be willing to date the palest guy in the world (me, but I don't mean that quite literally), then why should I be picky?

But seriously, I have no noticeable skin color preferences in people.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It is interesting though how humans like to pick out ONE physical characteristic that is not PC to use as a measure of attractiveness, while leaving other physical characteristics completely open for people to list preferences without embarrassment or guilt.

People can pretty much openly say they aren't attracted to short people, people with funny-looking ears, ugly noses, bad teeth, lanky body types, fat people, scrawny people, bald guys, bald girls, etc., etc., etc. On the other hand, stating someone prefers a certain color tone of skin sends ALARM BELLS ringing all over the place. It's so silly to me.

It seems like society needs to claim that ANY attraction based on appearance is itself not PC if it wants to be logically consistent.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

ardrum said:


> It seems like society needs to claim that ANY attraction based on appearance is itself not PC if it wants to be logically consistent.


Nah, society doesn't care. Being PC has nothing to do with who you find attractive. It just depends on where you live and what you've been exposed to. A chinese person is more than likely to prefer another chinese person, same goes with someone in India, Japan, Ethiopia, etc. Of course, we tend to have more variety in the U.S., but people still have their preferences.

And for the few people that do care, I have to wonder if they think it's sexist for a heterosexual to only prefer the opposite sex.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Being PC is so much fun


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am not attracted to big-ear people. ---> hardly anyone would bat an eye
I am not attracted to... say, Asian skin tones ---> much more people get upset

Yeah, there is a lot of humor (in the form of ridiculous logic) related to being PC.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd definitely date a black chick. They tend to have more curves than white women.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

I'd say I more highly physically attracted to caucasian, Asian, and caucasian Asian women than black women, percentage wise.

There are still many dark skinned girls I'd like to ****. Dating isn't my thing, regardless of race, color, or sexual preference.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

In my entire 24 years on this planet, I only remember ever seeing 2 couples on the streets that involved an East Asian male/Black female. They are so rare that the few times that I actually see them I never forget. They are even more rare than White male/Black female couples.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

ardrum said:


> I am not attracted to big-ear people. ---> hardly anyone would bat an eye
> I am not attracted to... say, Asian skin tones ---> much more people get upset
> 
> Yeah, there is a lot of humor (in the form of ridiculous logic) related to being PC.


I think all of those features you mentioned are just as ridiculous if used to judge someone's entire attractiveness on. Not dating someone because their skin is too dark is just as superficial as not dating someone because they don't have blue eyes.

But I've learned to accept that many (if not most) people are like that.

(Actually I guess I'm kind of being hypocritical because I get turned off when I see someone who's foreign)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

vicente,

I'd agree that basing "attractiveness" on one quality is silly. I think in this thread though we're only talking about physical attraction. In reality, we both know that there are sooooooooooo many other factors that must be included in order to deem someone attractive. I've seen women with stereotypically beautiful bodies, and many are EXTREMELY unattractive to me. I absolutely hate shallowness and blind conformity, and I find girls who desperately seek stereotypical "good looks" to be more unattractive than girls who are just comfortable with who they are and how they look, however that might be. 

I think the person who said we can't control who we're attracted to (sorry, too lazy to check who it was, lol) makes a good point. Are we to call ourselves sexists if we prefer one sex over another? This is the same kind of argument that you hear PC defenders make in regards to more controversial issues of attraction (like skin color). 

Saying you're more PHYSICALLY attracted to white people than black people, to many people, is like admitting you're a member of the KKK. It's so ridiculous though that people don't make similar claims of bigotry when a female says she prefers tall guys over short guys. If most girls prefer tall guys, this sucks for me, but I shouldn't blame them due to my own frustration with not being tall... They can't help it!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Where's the poll, "Black" women: Would you date a "White" guy?

Oh, I forgot! The majority of this board is white so it wouldn't really be like singling anyone out. Ooops. How silly of me...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

Yes.

Strange Religion and I are already lovers.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



srschirm said:


> Yes.
> 
> Strange Religion and I are already lovers.


Strange Religion and srschirm sittin' in a tree....

:cuddle


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> Where's the poll, "Black" women: Would you date a "White" guy?
> 
> Oh, I forgot! The majority of this board is white so it wouldn't really be like singling anyone out. Ooops. How silly of me...


tell it like it is, SISTA! :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hmm... I wonder if there are any other red-heads here at SAS...? We're apparently less than 1% of the population.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



moksha said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the poll, "Black" women: Would you date a "White" guy?
> ...


Yeah, what's with all the honky toast on this board?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

ardrum said:


> Hmm... I wonder if there are any other red-heads here at SAS...? We're apparently less than 1% of the population.


Well, I'm naturally a red head... not really sure what this has to do with the current poll.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Nothing, but it does add some much needed levity to the situation. Unless by redhead you mean "redhead". Then of course, thems fightin' words lady. :lol

I only edited this a billion times cuz my computer self posted for me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I wonder if there are any other red-heads here at SAS...? We're apparently less than 1% of the population.
> ...


It doesn't, so keep that red-headed temper down!!!! :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would you*

So the carpet matches the drapes Drella? 

How inappropriate of me...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



Strange Religion said:


> So the carpet matches the drapes Drella?
> 
> How inappropriate of me...


How...dare...you...my...red-headed...rage...bursting...out...can't...control...ahhh!! (I hate the term "firecrotch")

Wow, I'm so insanely dorky. And yet I'm posting this anyway.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*

I hate the word "firecrotch" too, but red pubes are hot.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: "White" and "Asian" guys: Would*



srschirm said:


> Yes.
> 
> Strange Religion and I are already lovers.


Indeed. I'm at work now so meet me in the back office around midnight.


----------

